

Ranges in C++: Counted Iterables and Efficiency - adamnemecek
http://ericniebler.com/2014/10/06/counted-ranges-and-efficiency/

======
ajasmin
Let's hope that makes it to the standard.

Begin & end arguments are distasteful boilerplate (safe for these few times
when you need a subrange or pointer pair)

~~~
jamesaguilar
Yep, and other languages handle that better by only forcing you to use the
iterators for subranges when you need them, which at least at my job is the
minority of the time.

